# Experiences with Rottweilers?



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

Howdy guys and gals,

We are looking for a dog to get (from puppy age). I've been reading up on breeds and heard some pleasant experiences that people have had with rottweilers, contrary to most people's initial reactions of them . We/they're looking for a dog that is dog & people friendly, and can be accepting of strangers. Our extended family & neighbors will sometimes come through our backyard and would like a dog that's fine with that (ie; Not for property protection in the slightest). Also looking for a dog that's prey drive will not override training while going for walks (I'm unsure of how much this can be influenced). With proper training, socialization, and exposure to situations of this, can a properly bred Rottweiler be okay with this?

My thoughts are that proper treatment, training, socialization, and breeder selection of the dog will have greater impacts than the dog's breed. That said, is there anything of a rottweiler that would prevent it from fulfilling our wants?

I really like a lot of the positive traits that the Rottweiler has. A problem I have with smaller dogs (in my experiences) is they can be fear aggressive/defensive in scenarios because of their size, and we also have some mid-size wildlife that's in the area. 

I suppose I could go to the rottweiler forum, but I've seen quite a bit of helpful and very knowledgeable people here, so I thought I'd ask. Any experiences/opinions are also welcome/appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love them. Their goofs. They can be quite serious and protective. My brothers put herself between his toddler and a very large dog that was coming at my nephew "with intent". But I think it would be more beneficial to find a Rottie forum and ask. Many people here won't have experience with the breed.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

don't know the breed, but with any breed especially large ones check the hips of the parent's / grandparents. check for breed specific genetic diseases and the ethics of the breeder. just general stuff not breed specific and look how clean their facilities are and if the dogs look happy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Love them. My Chama's dad was a rottie. They are people friendly, excellent with kids, easy to train, appropriately protective and big mushes. They are really big dogs though so be sure you want a really big dog. And they do have their fair share of health problems, due to poor breeding practices.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I had one a few years ago, he was a big baby. He was never aggressive with anyone but at the same time he did not like for anyone to approach him, he liked to be the approacher. Not sure that is the proper word to use. He developed cancer in his front leg at the young age of 5 and we had to put him down. I know that all dogs are different but he was surely a keeper.:wub:


----------



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

@Jax08: Thanks, and will do.

@x11: I agree, and I'll make sure to be ontop of that, regardless of breed (but with consideration of breed specific issues). I've been reading on here about what an irresponsible breeder can result in, and I'll definitely be looking out for that.

Edit: Oops, too slow. Thanks bowwowmeow and 1sttimeforgsd.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a friend who raises import lines, have seen them to both extremes....ones I am in mortal fear of [these are gone], and others who are just big teddy bears....his current male is super - and some of the females I have met are great too...

steinbrucke.com


Lee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with that understanding any dog is right for you.



Benevolence said:


> Howdy guys and gals,
> 
> We are looking for a dog to get (from puppy age). I've been reading up on breeds and heard some pleasant experiences that people have had with rottweilers, contrary to most people's initial reactions of them . We/they're looking for a dog that is dog & people friendly, and can be accepting of strangers. Our extended family & neighbors will sometimes come through our backyard and would like a dog that's fine with that (ie; Not for property protection in the slightest). Also looking for a dog that's prey drive will not override training while going for walks (I'm unsure of how much this can be influenced). With proper training, socialization, and exposure to situations of this, can a properly bred Rottweiler be okay with this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> with that understanding any dog is right for you.


Well, that's not to say I'm right, or that starting with a temperament that matches 'wants' isn't ideal.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I lived with a Rottweiler for a little more than two years. We adopted him as a 13 week old puppy from an animal shelter. 

He was good with other animals. You could give him anything, take anything from him...but you couldn't touch him while you did it. He seemed to enjoy training, but was hard headed. 

He took his home and yard seriously. He was not prone to barking, but when he did there was a reason for it. I cannot imagine him being okay with strangers coming in and out of the house and/or yard.

He died while under going his second obstruction surgery in a month. 
Sheilah


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I had 2 many years ago. One sweet female, the runt of the litter. The other was a huge male, about 120 lbs. Both were great dogs, no aggression. Being their breed, and especially the size of the male, there was no need to be on the defensive. Once, we were outside and a strange man turned onto our street. The dog watched him, and when the man got 1/2 way down our block, my dog simply stood up. The man stopped and went back the other way.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had several in my classes and they were all very nice dogs. But their owners trained them and did their homework. I would be hesitant to expect from a guard dog to let strangers enter and leave through its property, unless you are there with him so he can take his cues from you.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

While the Rottweiler is my favorite breed there are some Rottweiler characteristics that do not match up with what you are looking for.



Benevolence said:


> We/they're looking for a dog that is dog & people friendly, and can be accepting of strangers. Our extended family & neighbors will sometimes come through our backyard and would like a dog that's fine with that (ie; Not for property protection in the slightest).


Rottweilers were originally bred as a cattle driving and GUARD dogs. Typically Rottweilers are aloof with strangers and not given to accepting non-family members (as in people who don't live in its home) in their territory. Well-socialized Rottweilers are really one-family dogs, absolutely devoted to the members of their pack but generally people from the outside are met with indifference to suspicion. Dog aggression is in no way uncommon for this breed as well, especially male/male. 



Benevolence said:


> Also looking for a dog that's prey drive will not override training while going for walks (I'm unsure of how much this can be influenced). With proper training, socialization, and exposure to situations of this, can a properly bred Rottweiler be okay with this?


Rottweilers are not as prey driven as a terrier or sight hound. However, if walking your dog outside your fenced yard it absolutely MUST be on a leash. It doesn't matter if your dog is 100% reliable and visits cancer kids in hospitals every week. People will see it as a Rottweiler running at large with another irresponsible owner. It is a discrimination that Rottweiler owners face everyday and the only way to combat it is to be 100x more responsible than any other dog owner. Is it fair? Nope. Is it true? Yep. When getting a Rottweiler it's best to grow a thick skin and deal. The attitude is not going anywhere anytime soon thanks to all the idiot Rottie owners who have let their dogs do horrendous things.



Benevolence said:


> My thoughts are that proper treatment, training, socialization, and breeder selection of the dog will have greater impacts than the dog's breed. That said, is there anything of a rottweiler that would prevent it from fulfilling our wants?
> 
> I really like a lot of the positive traits that the Rottweiler has. A problem I have with smaller dogs (in my experiences) is they can be fear aggressive/defensive in scenarios because of their size, and we also have some mid-size wildlife that's in the area.
> 
> ...


It must be remembered that a Rottweiler isn't, and should not be, a Labrador Retriever in a black and tan coat. It is not a dog for the novice owner who wants a dog that loves everyone and lets everyone take liberties with it. It is a working dog whose ancestors drove cattle over the Alps for the Roman Army and protected their owners from thieves before there was such as thing as police. It has a mind and body that needs to think and do things. It NEEDS a firm, fair, consistent leader that sets clear boundaries on its behavior but who knows how to channel the drives and instincts it has into something productive instead of just trying to suppress them.

I would really encourage you to go to the Rottweiler forum. The people there are very, very knowledgeable and several are breeds.

One very short, very important tip on breeder selection: 
Immediately eliminate any breeder that doesn't have the following health certifications:
-OFA/OVC hips
-OFA/OVC elbows
-OFA cardiac (preferably performed by a cardiologist) YEARLY!
-CERF eye 
This is "do not pass go, do not collect $200." Just immediately cut any breeder that can't provide you with these certification numbers off from any further consideration, period. Don't waste time on a breeder who can't even do these basics.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I've owned a few in the past 30 years (I was looking at some old paperwork the other day and I got my first one in 1981 for my 16th birthday ). 
Mine were all very well socialized, I was in high school and college when they were young and they went everywhere I could take them. They were big goof balls. I got AKC obedience titles and ATTS temperament testing done with the local Rottweiler club. I really loved them, but for competition dogs they are a bit too plodding. They can also be pretty hard headed (especially the males) and every few months just dig their heels in on some inane matter. But overall I really like them, as does my husband (he had 1 or 2 along the way as well, usually dogs that clients couldn't handle and gave to him).
On the other hand, my sister in law imported a SchH3 female back in the day and that dog was serious and not to be messed with, ever. I got along fine with the dog, but I respected her and never tried to be in charge when I dog sat for them. 
Research, research, research any breeder you are considering .


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

is it true that the modern rottweiler is a re-created breed from a small number of remnant dogs?

if so breed characteristics as angelas stated eg droving cattle across the Alps may be a bit overstated??


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

x11 said:


> is it true that the modern rottweiler is a re-created breed from a small number of remnant dogs?


No.


----------



## Kath & Clan (Jun 6, 2012)

My experience with them is that they will be perfectly gracious hosts as long as those visitors are accepted in by their people. Someone walking on to your property may very well be let on to it but may not be allowed to exit it, and a Rottie will stop the exit if it wants to.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

bocron said:


> No.


 
ok then.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought they were farm dogs--- hauled small carts as well as general guarding of the farm?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

You've already gotten some great advice,but most of my experience with Rotties has been through rescue. I've had a few of them over the years and they were great dogs. If you are looking for a dog who will let your family come and go without you present,I am not sure how that will work out with this breed,unless the dog knows them.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have owned rotties since 1994, mostly females. I've only owned one male. His breeding was questionable, he was stubborn and had food guarding issues that I have not experienced with my girls. They are prone to certain genetic illness that I personally have not experienced.

Mine have been raised with my two children, well socialized and lots of obedience classes/training. With my girls as long as I opened the door/gate to allow someone in, they were great and saw the guest as their new best friend. When I wasn't home, NO ONE (even someone they knew well) was getting into my home or yard.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

They are great dogs, but as with any breed, you *MUST go to a reputable breeder if you decide to get one. *


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Like any other breed, you can find wonderful rotties in rescue.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> Like any other breed, you can find wonderful rotties in rescue.


Well that too. Just stay away from ebay and craigslist.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I love the breed, but I've had good and bad experiences with them. My mom loved Rotts, so I rescued one and she was a wonderful dog, she started out liking other dogs, but after a couple weeks without a dog around she became reactive. That was that dog's only fault. She cried like a baby when I came to visit...my mom used to say that is how she knew it was me at the door. When that dog passed away(cancer), the very same day I got my mom a Rott puppy. She is 8 now and a good dog. As she gets older she gets nervous every now and then when the kids are running through the house, but she takes herself out of the situation. My trainer has two Rott's that are beautiful, well trained, and love everyone. I did get bit by a Rott once, the people were getting rid of her and I was going to take her. When I put my hand down for her to smell she got me. No blood, but she hit a nerve and my whole arm was numb. A Rott also attacked my golden when he was a puppy. That was really bad, I thought my puppy was a goner. Everything turned out okay and I don't hold anything against the breed, I still love them.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Ebay?? I thought I've heard it all.




PatchonGSD said:


> Well that too. Just stay away from ebay and craigslist.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a Rotti/lab and loved her to pieces. My sister had the most beautiful purebred bitch imported from Germany and her hips were diabolical. I would have one in a heartbeat if my DH didn't dislike them.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Love Rotts. Plan to get one out of Germany in the next couple of years as an IPO prospect. But bocron is correct about their personality when it comes to training. They can be extremely hard headed - goes back to the mastiff breed part of it. Especially the males can be bull-headed and independent minded. It can make higher level training difficult. They are also prone to a little bit of dog aggressiveness so be careful with that. They love their family, very bonded, lovers and goofy with those they know. Love to cuddle. Be aware of the drool and messy factor. That is a deterrent to many.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Ebay?? I thought I've heard it all.


Ebay classifieds is worse than CL.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

qbchottu said:


> Be aware of the drool and messy factor. That is a deterrent to many.


LOL, qbchottu remembered the most important thing, the drool! 

We have a male in our DVG club who is the sweetest thing in the world, we call him Ferdinand the Bull since he has no idea that he's a Rottweiler and just wants kisses from everyone. 
However, the battle cry at the club is "Watch out, here comes Koda!". Everyone knows to back away to avoid the slime .


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't be paid to own one but I just can't stand their overall physique/conformation and many aspects of their temperament (how they train/work, not really as a pet). I've seen some that were tear-your-throat-out nasty and some that were so lovable and goobery they were *too* friendly. I can't really advise on get one/don't get one since personally there's nothing I like about them but I have a lot of friends/acquaintances that have them and love them.


----------



## Carryingon (Aug 28, 2004)

My parents had a Rotti for 14 years. He was not of good breeding; in fact, he was given to a church pastor as some sort of gift as a way too young (4 weeks old?) puppy and my sister, who was friends of the family, took him in. 

He was overall a great dog, very smart, easily trained and very house-dependable. Loved his toys and had a sense of humor. But he weighed 140 lbs, had hip and elbow dysplasia and scared the general public just at the sight of him. 

He had some odd habits that I was told were Rotti traits, not sure if it's true or not: menacing growling if you rubbed his belly, trimmed his nails, etc. Never with intent to bite - which was mind-boggling, because I'm talking blood-curdling growling and snarling. Just noise. And he did it no matter who was handling him, and it could never be trained away.

He was very territorial of the car. He would bark ear-blasting booms at every truck, semi or mail carrier that passed.

He was very good with other dogs and animals, and never threatened any one, but I would never recommend someone cross the yard unescorted if he didn't know them. 

The other Rottweilers I've known were those on the Schutzhund field and watching them hit the sleeve was like watching a train in slow motion. But nice dogs, as far as I recall.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Rotties do growl all the time, about nothing and everything.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I have several rotties in my scutzhund club. Not sure I would consider them overly friendly with strangers so you could probably find a breed that better represents that criteria, but if thats the breed you likthe most....

I dont care for rotties "in the work"in the sense id ever own one, but one of the club rotties is kind of the rock star...him and his owner have the absolute funniest personalities and they are always up to some kind of shenanigans. His owner sums it up well: you gsd people and your dogs that ask "what can I do for you?" I want a dog that says "make me!" And thats pretty much what you'll get....

Personalities galore, but definitely not your biddable gsd.

I've also seen many byb types (no different than other breeds)....

An adult rottie in foster home that you can evaluate their friendliness and how territorial they are would probably be ideal. I know there is a good rottie rescue in CA that my brother is looking into adopting from when their lab passes.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I enjoy them-like the ones with goofy personalities-its not my breed but I like them and think that they can do well working


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Liesje said:


> I wouldn't be paid to own one but I just can't stand their overall physique/conformation and many aspects of their temperament (how they train/work, not really as a pet). I've seen some that were tear-your-throat-out nasty and some that were so lovable and goobery they were *too* friendly. I can't really advise on get one/don't get one since personally there's nothing I like about them but I have a lot of friends/acquaintances that have them and love them.


:rofl:

I am not a great fan either. I find them difficult to read and the only real dog that has ever bitten me (that I was not checking for bite inhibition) was a Rottweiler that grabbed my hand in his mouth - a 10 month old male testing the waters. Back in the 90s when they were being terribly overbred. TERRIBLY. But that dog gave no indication and struck like a cobra. I have met some super sweet Rottweilers since then, but regardless, I cannot read them so not a dog I would want to spend time with. 

A mix you can get some nice qualities of the other breeds in there that mellow that out. 

From the OP's first post:


We are looking for a dog to get (from puppy age).
We/they're looking for a dog that is dog & people friendly
Can be accepting of strangers.
Our extended family & neighbors will sometimes come through our backyard and would like a dog that's fine with that
Also looking for a dog that's prey drive will not override training while going for walks
A Rottweiler would not be the first, second, third, etc, dog in mind in reading that list. (I am always thinking neurotic/liability, etc)

Check w/your insurance company too. 



> My thoughts are that proper treatment, training, socialization, and breeder selection of the dog will have greater impacts than the dog's breed. That said, is there anything of a rottweiler that would prevent it from fulfilling our wants?


With proper treatment, training, socialization and breeder selection of the dog will I be able to get a Beagle that won't hunt a rabbit? A low energy Husky? Perhaps, but why wouldn't I get a dog that won't hunt or a lower energy dog in the first place? In your situation, why force a square peg into a round hole and look for a dog that doesn't have to be outside the breed standard to be a match. 

AKC breed standard: 


> *Temperament*
> The Rottweiler is basically a calm, confident and courageous dog with a self-assured aloofness that does not lend itself to immediate and indiscriminate friendships. A Rottweiler is self-confident and responds quietly and with a wait-and-see attitude to influences in his environment. He has an inherent desire to protect home and family, and is an intelligent dog of extreme hardness and adaptability with a strong willingness to work, making him especially suited as a companion, guardian and general all-purpose dog.
> 
> 
> ...


Rottweiler Page

FCI, less on temperament unless you look at the history part for more insight: ADRK - Allgemeiner Deutscher Rottweiler-Klub e.V. - Rottweiler Standard

I would consider an adult that already showed itself to be a goober with the hopes that it had been well evaluated, but would look to other breeds to meet that list first to have an easier time of match. 

Given all that, I do like Chow Chows/their mixes, who can really be busters, but I can read them (just suspect them all the time) But I would also not expect them to do well with people in and out, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

My daughter has a Rottie...they got him at about 8 weeks and he's almost 3 years old now. He's just a wonderful pet, well-trained and socialized, not a working dog. 
He's also excellent with other dogs and my grandchildren.

They are not my personal preference in a breed but, he's a huge love bug. 
It you like the breed, IMO, I would suggest getting one from a reputable breeder.

 Kat


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is it similar with Rottweilers and GSDs in that there is a pet market for people who like the look of a Rottweiler but want one that is watered down?

I would still go with a breed that is bred for what I want. Or go with a rescue/adult that is not to standard.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

imho, you are looking at the wrong breed and setting yourself up for trouble. even if you found your "perfect" rottie, one incident and you would be set up for law suite. i enjoyed the "good dog carl" books when my children were young and researched the breed. this was not a breed i wanted with children and their friends constantly coming in and out of the house.


----------



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you guys very much. I do think that the Rottweiler is not the choice breed for the specific wants that we're thinking.

My parents are more looking at collies now. We've had one before and they loved it. While I did too, I felt there was something left to be wanted, the dog had no real drive to do....anything... except bark and sniff around (no toy/work/play (human or dog)/prey drive, only treats). Perhaps we had a negative influence on that, and I'd like to think I'm more informed now.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Benevolence said:


> Thank you guys very much. I do think that the Rottweiler is not the choice breed for the specific wants that we're thinking.
> 
> My parents are more looking at collies now. We've had one before and they loved it. While I did too, I felt there was something left to be wanted, the dog had no real drive to do....anything... except bark and sniff around (no toy/work/play (human or dog)/prey drive, only treats). Perhaps we had a negative influence on that, and I'd like to think I'm more informed now.


*Yea, I think if you are now looking at a Collie, then quite obviously a Rottie would not have been a good choice for you at all!*

All of the rotties that I have met (not too many) have been VERY friendly even when we first met them. Then there is the famous "Rottie Lean" - where once you pet one one they come to you and sit next to you and just lean into you and the more you pet them, the more that they lean!

And most people will find it VERY hard to push 1 110-140 lb Rottie away!!!!!


----------



## Benevolence (Nov 12, 2012)

codmaster said:


> *Yea, I think if you are now looking at a Collie, then quite obviously a Rottie would not have been a good choice for you at all!*
> 
> All of the rotties that I have met (not too many) have been VERY friendly even when we first met them. Then there is the famous "Rottie Lean" - where once you pet one one they come to you and sit next to you and just lean into you and the more you pet them, the more that they lean!
> 
> And most people will find it VERY hard to push 1 110-140 lb Rottie away!!!!!


Haha. I was just trying to propose the idea, but they gave me the  look. Granted, once I'm out of college and fully independent, I'll have different desires of a dog.

They view dogs that have the 'bad public image' as loaded guns waiting to go off. Which is odd, considering I was raised around intact Akitas. I'll just respect their opinion and keep researching/learning.


----------



## NoVAGSDGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

I in particular love rotties, but they are almost like Pit Bulls, that if anything ever happens its automatically your fault.

I have had a couple raised in and around the family over the years, and my neighbor has two goofy brothers who are both lean and over 120lbs....the one I used to consider a great dog always listened well until one day he tried to get me to pet him, so he walked up and bit me in my manberries....lol Not hard but it was still one heck of a surprise.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

I have a shepherd now, but always had Rotti's before this. They are great dogs when properly socialized and trained, they are like a big goofy teddy bear.
I have only ever owned males, and as others have said they can be very stubborn and pig headed, it can make training frustrating at times. I found they became very bored easily while training them and always had to find something more challenging for them to learn.
They do come with their health problems as well. There is a lot of cancer that seems to occurr. Three of mine past from cancer. I also had two of them tear their cruciate and had to have the sugery done. Only one of mine did I ever have same sex aggression problems with.
I love these dogs and would own another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've enjoyed reading this thread - so many rottie characteristic I recognize in my Keeta! She was a stray I adopted from the shelter, so just guessing at her mix, but the more I read about rotties, the more convinced I am that there is a hefty part of her that is rottie - the growling when being handled or petted or brushed, even though she loves being petted and brushed. Freaked me out until I learnt that it was common with Rotties. And then the Rottie lean - one of her specialties. 

Not sure what the other breeds she is mixed with would be, but whatever it is, gave her a gorgeous silky soft coat that people just can't stop petting and stroking (good thing she likes it,  ).


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

a flat coated retriever is always happy to see people, even people that are not part of the family as in crossing your yard. just saying.


----------

